# Builing a fish rack??? Anyone want to help design plans?



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

I am going to be building a rack to hold multiple tanks in my basement. I am hoping to make it 3 tanks high and at least 8ft long. I want it to hold a 125 or 150 6'x18 on the bottom, 2 - 75 in the middle, 4 - 20's on the top. I am going to be building with 2x4's and I plan to notch the wood so it is wood on wood and not supported only by the screws. If someone would be able to help me come up with a design plan that I can follow that would be great. Any other tips that may help me accomplish this feel free to enlighten me. Thanks


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

I would consider building the frame of 4x4 notched. That is lot of weight. Let me play with some designs. get google sketchup. it is free, easy and great.

Bear


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

I would even consider just the 75's and the 20's since it would be less weight. I have a stand to hold a 150 so I could use that for the big one. I am just trying to get some ideas for building this. I appreciate any help you can give. I'd get sketchup but it cost money after 8hr of use, not sure I could sketch that fast. Thanks


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

dont download pro. I have the free version. Been using it for almost a week not.

I too have on my long list of projects is a 20 gallon aquarium wall. Looking at 8 or 10 tanks in a 4x4 and 2x4 frame, then finished with ply on hinges so it can be opened for cleaning. All tanks will be on 1 100 gallon sump. No plans as of yet for I am working on my 75 gallon project. Then a 2nd 75, 3rd 55 planted  Lots to do, may be scaring the wife 

Bear


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Don't use 4 x 4s as they tend to twist like crazy. Two 2 x 4s laminated together makes a much better leg.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

2 x 4's will carry the load just fine. There is no need to go heavier than that. Think about home construction, the walls are built from 2 x 4s. The strength parallel to the grain is about 7000 LBS/ square inch and perpendicular to the grain is 754 lbs/ square inch.

You can notch them if you want, but if you use 1/2" bolts to construct it you will be fine without notching. The shear strength of one 1/2" bolt is 1470 pounds per square inch, and the Tensile strength is 760 pounds per square inch. If you use two per joint, you can double the rating.

So, take the total weight to the aquariums/water/rocks/gravel, and divide it by the lenght of the racks, front and back and you should get a pretty good idea of if the weight per square inch will work. A 125 gallon would weigh about 1500 pounds. and at 6' long you can translate that to 250 pouns per foot. and then divide that by 2 (front and back) you are looking at 125 pounds per foot of rack. A 2 x 4 can easilly handle that. Especially if you place the uprights at 6' spacing.

Really the only thing you would need to worry about is making sure it does not fall over forawrd. and if it is at least 18-24 inches and less than 8' tall, and on level ground there is not need to worry about that either.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

one more note, if you are worried about the 2x4 flexing on the horizontal members, you can always upsize to a 2 x 6 for the heavier tanks. Personally I have not gone larger than a 2 x 4 though.


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

I used 2 x 3's for my racking, works great.

1st photo holds 15 X 24 in x 12in x 15 in (15 gallons ?)

Other racks in the pics hold 4 x 48in, 2 x 36in



















Add a lick of paint ....


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

That look great! Nice work


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice racks. I have decided to go with 4 - 75's and 4 - 20's. Maybe even 4 - 75's and 2 - 40's, I just want to make the most out of the space. I just need to borrow a vehicle to pick up some 10' 2x4's and I will get started. I will update as I go. Thanks for the info redblufffishguy


----------

